# Best exhaust for an 05 A4 DD



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

Not that the car needs anymore power...as a daily driver, my 05 with auto is just fantastic. I commute about an hour each way to work and the drive is nothing short of sublime. I like the relative quietness in the cabin at cruising speeds (70-80mph). I've added a Lingenfelter CAI which lets you hear the motor get angry when you get on it, but is quiet as stock when cruising.
Anyone else use their LS2 A4's as a daily commuter with any exhaust mods? I am looking for a near stock cruise but when you open it up, I want to really hear it. I'm more concerned with cruising quality...no droning, and not too intrusive. From what I know, I have to think the Corsa's may be the closest exhaust that fits my formula? 
Any others I may not be too familiar with?
Again, I'm more concerned with lack of instrusiveness in the cabin at the 70-80mph cruising speeds.
I may just keep it stock, as the stock system isn't that shabby either.


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

i have the same car and i have flowmaster 40 series deltaflow mufflers and they are not much louder then stock when you are at cruising speeds. When you open it up it has a nice sound to it and you can definately hear it. i also have a k&n cai on mine.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mine has the SAP Magnaflows...sound very nice...I have Corsa's on an LS1 C5 Corvette and prefer the Corsa but not the cost...the Magnaflows have two points where I get a little buzz...once just off idle but I really like the Magnaflows too...
Bill


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Magnaflow catback.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Ladimer said:


> Not that the car needs anymore power...as a daily driver, my 05 with auto is just fantastic. I commute about an hour each way to work and the drive is nothing short of sublime. I like the relative quietness in the cabin at cruising speeds (70-80mph). I've added a Lingenfelter CAI which lets you hear the motor get angry when you get on it, but is quiet as stock when cruising.
> Anyone else use their LS2 A4's as a daily commuter with any exhaust mods? I am looking for a near stock cruise but when you open it up, I want to really hear it. I'm more concerned with cruising quality...no droning, and not too intrusive. From what I know, I have to think the Corsa's may be the closest exhaust that fits my formula?
> Any others I may not be too familiar with?
> Again, I'm more concerned with lack of instrusiveness in the cabin at the 70-80mph cruising speeds.
> I may just keep it stock, as the stock system isn't that shabby either.




I don't use my 05 A/4 as a DD. I have Pacesetter LT headers and a Magnaflow Cat Back. Car sounds great. Not too loud when just riding around and it sounds whicked when you get hard on the gas. You can hear mine on the You Tube site in my Signature


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a 2005 Torrid Red GTO A4. I also use it as a daily driver and have installed a K&N CAI, Pulstar Pulse Plugs, Corsa Touring Performance Exhaust, and a Superchips Cortex Power Programmer. My Corsa System is quieter than stock inside the cabin, but if you get on the gas it will ramp up, but not as agressive as the Sport. My commute is 60% Highway and 40% City and my average fuel economy has gone up from 19mpg from stock to 24mpg with my modifications...until I get it on it!!!!


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Look into dynatech's LT with high flow cats and magnaflow catbacks. Has a nice sound and will get loud on you when you get on it. Don't for get to get a tune when you instal, will run, shift better and your gas mileage should go up.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

is there any way i could hear your exhaust? i was interested in the corsa touring and i just can't decide.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

motitus said:


> I have a 2005 Torrid Red GTO A4. I also use it as a daily driver and have installed a K&N CAI, Pulstar Pulse Plugs, Corsa Touring Performance Exhaust, and a Superchips Cortex Power Programmer. My Corsa System is quieter than stock inside the cabin, but if you get on the gas it will ramp up, but not as agressive as the Sport. My commute is 60% Highway and 40% City and my average fuel economy has gone up from 19mpg from stock to 24mpg with my modifications...until I get it on it!!!!


is there any way i could hear your exhaust? i was interested in the corsa touring and i just can't decide.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

go to Corsa's website...they have sound files...I will pass on what was passed on to me when buying the Corsa "Indy's" (Sport) for my '01 Corvette...they (Corsa Sport and Touring) sound nearly identical unless you jump on it...then you will prefer the Sport...I also had Sport exhaust on my Avalanche and never had any resonance worries nor found it too loud...and that was something I was trying to avoid... 

Good Luck,

Bill


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

motitus said:


> I have a 2005 Torrid Red GTO A4. I also use it as a daily driver and have installed a K&N CAI, Pulstar Pulse Plugs, Corsa Touring Performance Exhaust, and a Diablosport Predator Power Programmer. My Corsa System is quieter than stock inside the cabin, but if you get on the gas it will ramp up, but not as agressive as the Sport. My commute is 60% Highway and 40% City and my average fuel economy has gone up from 19mpg from stock to 24mpg with my modifications...until I get on it!!!!


Here is a link to a clip of the Corsa Touring Exhaust system I uploaded to YouTube: 




Sorry for the late reply, but didn't have a way to take video until recently.


----------

